# Bass Pro Shops Tournament at Lake Somerville



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bass Pro Shops is hosting a family fishing tournament Saturday May 19 at Overlook Park on Lake Somerville......Adults and kids divisions and optional big fish pot...The tournament benefits Camp for All in Burton, Tx, which caters to children with serious illnesses....Call 281 644-2200 for more details or just be there the morning of the tournament for registration........ The tournament hours are 8 am till 1 pm, with weigh-in 1:30-2:30.........I'll be there, doing MC chores....Hope to see a lot of you there...........Capt. Wayne


----------

